# ** Dodo Supernatural on a single painted red Audi **



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

*** Dodo Supernatural on a single painted red Audi, some problems ***

As a fan of Swissvax and Zym0ls too, I was interested in testing the Dodo Supernatural. There are so many good reviews about this wax so I decided to get my own wooden box .

Car for the test was the old Audi 80 B4 owned of my father in law. So after a good wash I clayed the car with Megs detailing clay blue, dries with guzzler and polished the car with Prima "SWIRL", Rotex 125 and 4 orange light cut LC-pads. Prepared with Dodo Lime prime and a white polishing pad. Very easy to use and the best cleaning lotion on the market for me.

Afterwards I put a layer of SN on the paint with a Megs pad. 10 minutes are recommend to wait. After that time I took a Monster fluffy towel and a great wet shine came out. But there were a few little problems, like some shadows from the wax. After a couple of minutes later a did a second wipe with a new Monster fluffy and with a little more work as usual the shadows were gone. I knew this problem from reading another threads in different forums.

Gloss and shine are very good, the usage is like the P21S I think. Easy on, easy off with this small problems. It plays not in the same level like my favorite BoS or Mystery, but its quite good and worth the money.

Here are some pics.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

that looks very nice :thumb:

I've only used this once on a bonnet of a friends car after a polish, but I had a slight problem with weird marks after removing as well  Assumed it was me doing something wrong though...


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

That looks very nice, wet and glossy looking red


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Great job Thomas - Thats got some serious gloss to it now:thumb:


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks guys. Do you know this problem with Dodo SN?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Lovely deep finish on the Red there.


----------



## digital (Jun 25, 2008)

I do..just added 4 layers of Blue Velvet and it looks as you described.
Somethings wrong..


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ok, nice to hear that you have this problem too.


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

wow very glossy :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

I've only ever had problems if :
its been too thickly applied , 
been left on too long or 
on top of a certain glaze that will remain name less - to combat this I applied LPL on the next panel instead of the mystery glaze and it was fine.

Could any of these been applicable ?


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow - wet paint alert! That does look good. :thumb:

I've got a panel pot to try some time soon which will be applied over the very recently applied CK carnuba wax on a red car - can't wait


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

i just lime primed and used the panel pot of sn i got to try. I like it, but like you dont think its as good as bos. I didnt really have many issue's when buffing it off, though i did with the lime prime.


----------



## Fritz Blitz (Jun 18, 2007)

Bulla2000 said:


> Thanks guys. Do you know this problem with Dodo SN?


Never had any problems like that. Even on Land Rover´s Santorini Black, no marks or clouds left.:argie: Maybe you should optimize your method of application.

In terms of looks I also tend to disagree. Just tested the Supernatural on a black Audi, which usually had been applied Z*möl Concours to it. Little to no difference regarding the looks plus less smearing. Just top notch stuff :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Regarding the 'smearing' this is simply because the wax hasn't cured enough (too thick a layer or not enough time to cure). We recommend up to 15 mins before buffing, plus a second buff about 15-30 mins later. High carnauba waxes often exhibit this kind of 'slow curing' effect, so just leave the wax on a little longer.


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

i thought that it SN can crystalize a bit, so you buff it once, leave for 1/2 hour and buff again. Thats how i did it and got good results.

I might be wrong tho.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

excellent finish:thumb:


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Regarding the 'smearing' this is simply because the wax hasn't cured enough (too thick a layer or not enough time to cure). We recommend up to 15 mins before buffing, plus a second buff about 15-30 mins later. High carnauba waxes often exhibit this kind of 'slow curing' effect, so just leave the wax on a little longer.


Yes, thats what I did. After 15-20 minutes I did a second wipe over the paint and with a little more power I got it solved.


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

that has come up really well!!


----------



## Roc (Jul 20, 2006)

Looks great.

I ditched BoS as I felt that the SN was FAR superior in looks.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Roc said:


> Looks great.
> 
> I ditched BoS as I felt that the SN was FAR superior in looks.


Dont think so. Ok, it was only my first and only try of SN, but the looks of both waxes are equal. The BoS is easier to buff off.


----------



## Mike03 (Jun 23, 2008)

very nice looking, very tidy car and great paint !


----------



## 111r (Apr 28, 2008)

Hard to tell if it's the finish or the photography (or both). But this has impressed me where many photo's haven't. That looks amazing. Nice work.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

That Audi looks stunning!


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice finish on the Audi. I have SN and find it looks great on solids but on dark metallics, Blackfire Midnight Sun kicks beats it hands down.


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Bulla2000 said:


> Dont think so. Ok, it was only my first and only try of SN, but the looks of both waxes are equal. The BoS is easier to buff off.


I would like to hear if you like it after you try the longer curing time. It also may be you applied it too heavily. I heard it was absolutely a pleasure to use (on and off extremely easy) so that kind of intrigues me. But that looks amazing


----------

